
From $0 to $20,145.92 in 2 months with a side project - bengtan
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/from-0-to-20-145-92-in-2-months-with-a-side-project-f8cd530242
======
artembugara
From $0 to $20,145.92 in 2 months with a side project (after 10+ years of
experience doing what he's done)

~~~
quacked
"Build this beautiful dining room table for only $150! First, take your $600
table saw..."

------
throwaway12757
These themes look pretty sweet. also it's nice to see that I can theme
Firefox/atom/npp/terminal to all look the same.

The price mentions wallpapers? did you make some?

~~~
bengtan
Me? No, I didn't write them. The topic matter has no connection with me.

I just posted because I thought others might find it interesting.

------
HomeDeLaPot
I found this claim on the Dracula site interesting: "By having the same color
scheme across multiple apps, you reduce the time it takes to switch context
between tasks."

Mightn't it be easier to context switch between environments that differ
_more_? E.g. your work email in Outlook vs your personal Gmail?

------
phaemon
In the fine HN tradition of picking fault with every article:

"It took me a while to realize that money is not evil, money is oxygen."

No, money is like food: you need it to survive, but when it becomes your
reason for existing, that's pretty sad.

------
wonderlg
As a non-sales person I find it hard to believe anyone would spend $49 for
something that is only very slightly different than dozens other high quality
and free solutions.

But apparently people did.

And that’s why I didn’t make $20,145.92 in 2 months.

~~~
ecf
I feel this is going to be a trend going forward with the big name text editor
+ ide syntax themes.

For another example, look at Monokai which also released a paid “Pro” version.
[https://monokai.pro](https://monokai.pro)

